# 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

i would like to purchase either just the caliper slide pins (preferable) or the entire carrier and slide pin assembly.
I believe it only comes as a whole assembly (carrier w/ pins) but was wondering if there is maybe an aftermarket company that sells just the pins.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy (Banditt007)*

The dealer can get them for you.
They are pretty cheap.
At least the Audi dealer can get slide pins for me.
Should be as easy for a dub.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy (Sepp)*

well the reason i ask is b/c in ETKA it says the caliper carrier is one assembly that includes the slide pins, and there is no part number for just the slide pins.
so i was thinking maybe an aftermarket company produces them just by themselves.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy (Banditt007)*

I have new slide pins, boots, and bolts. $15 shipped for all 4 (does 2 calipers)


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy (machschnelGTI)*

sent IM


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy (Banditt007)*

Really old post....I know....but why start a new post when I have the same question!!!
Where can I buy just sliders "guide" pins ?


_Modified by hoooboy at 3:30 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy (hoooboy)*

Did you check http://www.germanautoparts.com


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy (SLVVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVVR6* »_Did you check http://www.germanautoparts.com

Boot kit, brake caliper slide pin. Includes two boots, two bolts and packet of lubricant
No slide pin...


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy (hoooboy)*

to the top!


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy (Banditt007)*

im going to dig this post out of the grave because i have the same question... where does a dubber get slide pins these days?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 10.1" Caliper slide pins / caliper carriers, where to buy (mudanddust)*

I just answered this question for another Vortex member.
I couldn't find the slide pins for MKIII front calipers (Girling 10.1") at any of the Suppliers I use (europartsdirect, stopshopanddrive, RockAuto, or GAP).
If you can't find any, I have a pair of good Girling 54 10.1" caliper carriers you can have for $40, including shipping.


----------

